# Rep shops in South Wales



## tatsu+stiggy (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone knows of Reptile shops in the South wales area, i know of 2. One in llansamlet World of Aquatics, and one which i found this morning in Pontardulais Garden centre. 
World of aquatics have a large choice of fish and reptile needs and are very very helpful. Pontardulais garden centre has maiden head aquatics, a pet centre for small animals and dogs, and a reptile centre. Even though the reptile bit is very small they have a great selection everything you need, even things that can be hard to find and also very helpfull again. 
These are all i know so anymore would be great, thanks:2thumb:


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

There are few throughout S.Wales. The best one I'm familiar with is Wildside, friendly people, some fantastic quality reptiles in breeding programmes too. It's probably an hours drive from Swansea though, in Newport.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I would say Wildside is worth a visit as well....
I've been to a lot of rep shops and Wildside is up with the best of them...
Plus the after sales service is second to none...


----------



## tatsu+stiggy (Jan 19, 2010)

cokacola said:


> There are few throughout S.Wales. The best one I'm familiar with is Wildside, friendly people, some fantastic quality reptiles in breeding programmes too. It's probably an hours drive from Swansea though, in Newport.


 Cool is it quite large, alot of choice there??


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

It's a pretty small shop, it's usually quite well stocked. The owner has a lot of reptiles in his own private collection, and if there's anything you specifically want it's worth asking.


----------



## tatsu+stiggy (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome will defenitley pop down there and see what its like


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

tatsu+stiggy said:


> Cool is it quite large, alot of choice there??


What are you looking for????
Wildside speciality is the CB programme that they keep...
Most of the animals on show are the breeding projects... The offspring are kept out the back...


----------



## tatsu+stiggy (Jan 19, 2010)

SW-morelia said:


> What are you looking for????
> Wildside speciality is the CB programme that they keep...
> Most of the animals on show are the breeding projects... The offspring are kept out the back...


 Not really looking for anything just like to see the different shops see what everyone has


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

While your in Newport you might also want to have a look at B&T Parotts down Pill theyve got a nice little selection of reptiles


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

richie.b said:


> While your in Newport you might also want to have a look at B&T Parotts down Pill theyve got a nice little selection of reptiles


Little being the word.... Plus they wasn't very knowledgeable about any species they kept.....
Parrots and bird knowledge was OK but reps and inverts was lacking....
Though they are not reptile specialists........ So it's to be expected..


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a list of ones I've visited.

ReptileCymru - Cardiff
Cardiff Reptile Centre - Cardiff
Wildside Reptiles - Newport

RC is a small shop, good selection of animals and care. Haven't used it to purchase animals yet, so no comment on after service.

CRC... Ugh... No comment there...

Wildside is small aswell, great selection of animals and the owners great. Very handy with advice and willing to help you out whenever.

If you really were looking to buy an animal, I'd go with Wildside. : victory:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> Little being the word.... Plus they wasn't very knowledgeable about any species they kept.....
> Parrots and bird knowledge was OK but reps and inverts was lacking....
> Though they are not reptile specialists........ So it's to be expected..


bit bitchy that wasnt it


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Not really.... I thought the birds etc were ok... 
But when asking advice on 'my first reptile' the answers that came back were less than accurate..
I visit lots of reptile shops as a secret shopper...... It's a way for me to see what other members see as being good shops..


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Depends who you spoke to really it obviously wasnt Bryan, and of course Tom is a friend of yours so your bound to say hes good
Well opinions vary dont they


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

ReptileCymru
all the way !
especially on a Saturday :2thumb:

B&t nice little shop cant speak about staff knowledge but Bryan's knowledge on Birds is second to none.
not been to wildside for many a year but was good when I was there,waiting for an invite and some chocky Bickies


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

richie.b said:


> Depends who you spoke to really it obviously wasnt Bryan, and of course Tom is a friend of yours so your bound to say hes good
> Well opinions vary dont they


I talked with the sales person on duty the three times I have been in...
Once they called either you or Brian across to ask a question....
I'll call in again and see how it goes... As for Tom being a friend, yes.... But only after lots of visits to his shop and respecting him as a knowledgeable reptile keeper....
I've checked your profile since my first post and realize you must be B or T from the shop name...


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> I talked with the sales person on duty the three times I have been in...
> Once they called either you or Brian across to ask a question....
> I'll call in again and see how it goes... As for Tom being a friend, yes.... But only after lots of visits to his shop and respecting him as a knowledgeable reptile keeper....
> I've checked your profile since my first post and realize you must be B or T from the shop name...


no mate if you checked properly youll see im Richie of frogsgalore who does happen to be a friend of Bryan and Tonys but nothing to do with the shop. Im also someone like yourself that recomended a friends reptile shop but without slagging off any one elses.People can make up there own minds about places without you or me putting ideas in there head.
Now if wont to continue this debate ive got no problem coming over to wildside tomorrow afternoon on my own to continue it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Secret Shopper*

Why so secret?


----------



## dragonz1 (Jul 24, 2009)

We have been to

leekes llantriant and pughs - dragon reptiles

Cardiff reptile centre

petwise - treforest

wildside newport

reptile cymru


----------



## tatsu+stiggy (Jan 19, 2010)

Intresting bit of banter on this subject, anyway if im in cardiff will take a quick look in a few of these shops, and the same for newport. Thanks for all the comments anyways.


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hiya! 

Picked up our Yemen Cham yesterday, live in Newport, have been in Wildside years ago and remember it being very good. Quick question, do they stock good quality crickets & mealies? Want somewhere local I can go regularly thats all.

Cheers!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

elliecjno1 said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Picked up our Yemen Cham yesterday, live in Newport, have been in Wildside years ago and remember it being very good. Quick question, do they stock good quality crickets & mealies? Want somewhere local I can go regularly thats all.
> 
> Cheers!


Delivered on a Tuesday I think..... So call in Wednesday...


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Brilliant thankyou!


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

We went to Cardiff Reptile Centre in the end - closer to my boyfriend whos Cham it is - and were seriously impressed! Will be using them from now on I think. Huge range of animals kept to very high standard, loads of vivs & accessories, the staff were very approachable, helpful & spent the time to talk to us giving us advice to help us out, big thumbs up!!! :2thumb: Also Ziggy is very impressed with the crickets by the looks, has been eating them infront of Huw & is actually interested in them compaired to the last lot who were no where near as active.


----------

